# Sound Problems



## Sparticle (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey guys.  This is my first posting on this forum.

I have a GA-7N400 Pro2 mobo.  I was happy with it, but I couldn't get any sound out of the integrated AC97 sound card.  I went through the entire Windows troubleshooter, and even sent several emails to Gigabyte tech support for help.  I did everything they said, including re-installing Windows XP.  Still no sound!  I finally sent it back to Newegg for a replacement (I had to get the same mobo, because I waited too long to return it).

Well I got it, hooked it up, and guess what.  I can't get any sound! Am I cursed?!    
Is there anyone who has any idea what my problem could be?

Thanks in advance.  Chris


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey guys.  Sorry for the double thread.  I clicked to post it, and just then realized there was a preview option.  I hit stop and then the preview button as quick as I could (I have dial up, so i figured it would work).  Guess it got sent faster than I expected.  Here I had a chance to make at least a decent first impression on you guys, but instead fouled it all up. OOPS!


----------



## Praetor (Sep 22, 2004)

> Well I got it, hooked it up, and guess what. I can't get any sound! Am I cursed?!


1. Enable onboard sound in BIOS
2. Install sound drivers. You can get them from here: http://www.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/Driver/Driver_GA-7N400 Pro2.htm



> Sorry for the double thread. I clicked to post it


I'll let it slide .... this time  -- welcome to the forums!


----------



## Gatecrasher (Oct 4, 2004)

hey Praetor im having the same problem
how do you enable onboard sound in BIOS?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> how do you enable onboard sound in BIOS?


Look around in the BIOS for a setting   If you dont install a real soundcard you shouldnt have any problems


----------

